# woy woy



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

hi guys goin on the canoe this weekend on saturday any one wanna come? early start 6-6:30 just crusin32 u up to it? if ur not doing anything?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Dan off to Forster this weekend mate.

Good luck out there
Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

anybody plz need some help finding GOOD fish anybody


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Dan just head out into patonga, there are some sand patch's in between the weed north of the for and aft moored boats. Work these with an sp on the last of the run in, and around the first hour of the run out good flathead will follow.

Other than that work the mangroves further up the creek at or near the top of the tide with surface lures for good bream. the shallower the better around the top of the tide and into the run out.

Lots of mullet and garfish in the creek, very small hooks burley up with bread and put a small doughy mix on your hook. Mullet are a lot of fun on light gear.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

nar im kool got a mate to guide me around thnx for ya help anyway dave


----------

